# Stihl BR340 backpack Blower Flooding



## pablo.ramos47.pr (Aug 8, 2018)

Sorry in advance if posted in wrong part of forum, 

Im working on this blower that floods out after a few pulls, I ran a couple tests(carb and seal tests) and Carburetor tested bad went ahead and replaced carburetor. 

Since replacing the carb I've :
-replaced spark plug(properly gapped), 
-run compression test(130psi)
-Tested for spark 
-took off muffler (was full of fuel )
-Ive blown out all fuel in engine to try to unflood 
-tried to start without fuel filter and without air filter
-piston/cylinder are not scored rings look good too
-new carb passed both pressure and vacuum test

I ran out of ideas on why it won't start

Any ideas are welcome, or if I can get pointed in the right direction I'd really appreciate it 
Thank you for your time

-Pablo

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Professor (Aug 9, 2018)

Check the screen in the exhaust outlet. It's an insert that fits in the pipe-like outlet, if it's clogs it will flood or if started won't rev much off of idle/be difficult throttle up.

Has happened to me on a BR400 blower. I just replaced the screen recently as it did it again. It's not too rich either, plug looks great (tan) and not too much soot inside exhaust.


----------



## pablo.ramos47.pr (Aug 9, 2018)

I've been trying to start it with muffler off, the screen looks good, though blew air through muffler make sure it flowed and all was ok, I appreciate suggestion

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo.ramos47.pr (Aug 10, 2018)

Update: Finally got it running, ended up being the woodruff key on flywheel, was sheered off and timing was off, new key and got it back together worked like a charm.

Hopefully this will help someone out in the future 

Thank you

Regards Pablo

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

